# Traditional observance lodges are they good for th



## JD Price (Aug 22, 2013)

Has anyone attended one of these lodges? 



Freemason Connect HD


----------



## chrmc (Aug 22, 2013)

*Re: Traditional observance lodges are they good fo*

I've been to a couple of meetings in more traditional or observant lodges, and I personally like the format. 
In many ways they are not necessarily that different from what you are used to, it is just a more solemn, serious and deep approach to the masonry and ritual that you already know.


----------



## dfreybur (Aug 22, 2013)

*Re: Traditional observance lodges are they good fo*



JD Price said:


> Has anyone attended one of these lodges?


I've attended Illumination #5 Illinois AF&AM.

I think the movement is a wonderful idea.  Especially if it's not required.  I think of it like steel reenforced concrete.  The end result is better with the mixture than with either ingredient alone.


----------



## chrmc (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Traditional observance lodges are they good fo*

My main issue with the whole discussion is the amount of push back that the moment is seeing from freemasonry in general. If some masons want to meet, dress up nicely, have fancy meals, moments of silence process in etc. I don't have a problem with it as long as they don't change ritual. 
Just as I don't have issues with lodges that want to meet up in overalls, eat spaghetti on paper plates, focus on the fraternal aspect and shoot the s***. 

But I'd like us to get to the point where we have room for the masonry that each camp would like to do. Again provided that GL law and ritual is followed.


----------



## JohnnyFlotsam (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Traditional observance lodges are they good fo*



chrmc said:


> My main issue with the whole discussion is the amount of push back that the moment is seeing from freemasonry in general. If some masons want to meet, dress up nicely, have fancy meals, moments of silence process in etc. I don't have a problem with it as long as they don't change ritual.


Agreed. Masonic ritual, as is, is elegant enough for any setting. 



> Just as I don't have issues with lodges that want to meet up in overalls, eat spaghetti on paper plates, focus on the fraternal aspect and shoot the s***.


Not agreed. Freemasonry is something special. I believe that it's observance should respect that. No, I am not saying that any man should be excluded because he does not own a tuxedo. I am saying that an open Lodge deserves more than that man's "every day" dress. I love eating third-rate meals in casual attire and enjoying "the fraternal aspect". Lodge night is not the place for that, IMO.


----------



## brothermongelli (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Traditional observance lodges are they good fo*



JohnnyFlotsam said:


> Agreed. Masonic ritual, as is, is elegant enough for any setting.
> 
> 
> Not agreed. Freemasonry is something special. I believe that it's observance should respect that. No, I am not saying that any man should be excluded because he does not own a tuxedo. I am saying that an open Lodge deserves more than that man's "every day" dress. I love eating third-rate meals in casual attire and enjoying "the fraternal aspect". Lodge night is not the place for that, IMO.



I agree with you Brother, and would add that the chief "aspect of difference" apart from mode of dress, but be one of reverence and solemnity. There is plenty of time in our lives - and in the collation room post-meeting - for levity and banal, mundane things.  Crossing the threshold of the lodge room should evince thoughts of entry into something "other-worldly," i.e., not the common, run-of-the-mill, average - something loftier and different - something blessed.


----------



## JJones (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Traditional observance lodges are they good fo*

I haven't attended a TR lodge but I think they're a very good thing and I'd love to see a more accepting stance on them from the GL level.

It seems like a great practice, just look at the rates of retention and attendance (I've heard of some TR lodges having close to 100% retention rates and greater than 100% attendance at stated meetings).  If we can adopt these practices without creating massive changes to our ritual (and I believe we can) then it sounds like it'd be wise to allow it to implement in the lodge.

I always hear about brothers concerns about low retention rates and low attendance but at the same time they seem turned off to an approach to Freemasonry that seems to almost eliminate those problems, which saddens me.


----------



## chrmc (Aug 24, 2013)

*Re: Traditional observance lodges are they good fo*



JohnnyFlotsam said:


> Not agreed. Freemasonry is something special. I believe that it's observance should respect that. No, I am not saying that any man should be excluded because he does not own a tuxedo. I am saying that an open Lodge deserves more than that man's "every day" dress. I love eating third-rate meals in casual attire and enjoying "the fraternal aspect". Lodge night is not the place for that, IMO.



And I share your opinion on that and it is the kind of masonry I seek. However I don't want to look down on Masons that do not share my opinion. The beauty of masonry is that it is to a large extent a personal journey and there is a lot of rural lodges that are doing good work in the craft. I'm just looking for the opportunity to have a slightly more formal type of masonry.


----------



## chrmc (Aug 24, 2013)

*Re: Traditional observance lodges are they good fo*



JJones said:


> I haven't attended a TR lodge but I think they're a very good thing and I'd love to see a more accepting stance on them from the GL level.
> 
> It seems like a great practice, just look at the rates of retention and attendance (I've heard of some TR lodges having close to 100% retention rates and greater than 100% attendance at stated meetings).  If we can adopt these practices without creating massive changes to our ritual (and I believe we can) then it sounds like it'd be wise to allow it to implement in the lodge.
> 
> I always hear about brothers concerns about low retention rates and low attendance but at the same time they seem turned off to an approach to Freemasonry that seems to almost eliminate those problems, which saddens me.



And this is true. Personally I believe that a more Traditional form of Masonry is what the craft needs. Over the last 30 years we've become less formal, more relaxed, have tried everything from lower dues to one day classes and it hasn't worked. I believe if we want to see a resurgence in the Craft we need to Guard the West Gate, provide both a quality lodge experience and a quality ritual, but also demand more from our members and elevate them. 
As one of my good friends often says "If it's easy to obtain, and cheap to maintain people will not really value it"


----------



## Rufus (Aug 24, 2013)

*Re: Traditional observance lodges are they good fo*

May I ask  you question?


chrmc said:


> Over the last 30 years we've become less formal....


You want to say that  Freemasonry has become more affordable?


chrmc said:


> As one of my good friends often says "If it's easy to obtain, and cheap to maintain people will not really value it"


Indeed. Your friend is right.
Such is human nature. (((


----------



## chrmc (Aug 24, 2013)

*Re: Traditional observance lodges are they good fo*



Rufus said:


> May I ask  you question?
> 
> You want to say that  Freemasonry has become more affordable?



That too, but I meant less formal as I wrote. I.e. going from wearing suits and ties in lodges to polos and jeans. Not eating on the good china to instead having paper plates etc.


----------



## Rufus (Aug 24, 2013)

*Re: Traditional observance lodges are they good fo*



chrmc said:


> That too, but I meant less formal as I wrote. I.e. going from wearing suits and ties in lodges to polos and jeans. Not eating on the good china to instead having paper plates etc.


Thank you for your response.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 24, 2013)

*Re: Traditional observance lodges are they good fo*



chrmc said:


> As one of my good friends often says "If it's easy to obtain, and cheap to maintain people will not really value it"



I completely agree! I have also seen that some of the lodge dues for T. O. are 1k and above per year! Ouch. For the average brother, this just isn't feasible. 

I feel there needs to be a balance struck between high costs and the el cheapo dues that exist in most lodges, for T.O. Lodges to ever become more mainstream. If there was a reasonably priced T.O. Lodge in the Houston area, that would become my future home. Maybe that's the point...to not have them become mainstream. Please correct me if I'm wrong. 



Freemason Connect HD


----------



## kaveman (Aug 24, 2013)

*Re: Traditional observance lodges are they good fo*

Does anybody know of one of these lodges in Idaho I would love to attend one just to observe the difference and learn something along the way


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## JJones (Aug 24, 2013)

*Re: Traditional observance lodges are they good fo*



> I completely agree! I have also seen that some of the lodge dues for T. O. are 1k and above per year! Ouch. For the average brother, this just isn't feasible.



If any of the brothers here have cable/satellite I'd encourage you to multiply your monthly bill by twelve.  I'm just pointing this out as I find it helps to give some perspective.

Many of us pay more per month for our satellite/cable then we pay in a year to our lodge.  I'm not suggesting that everyone should adopt 1k dues but many people don't seem to think twice about spending 500-1200 bucks a year for TV programs (depending on your provider/plan)...but get mad over a $5 dues increase at their lodge.

Then again, if I was in a lodge that had such high dues then I'd expect to have programs on stated meetings and not have to worry about fundraisers.


----------



## jwhoff (Aug 24, 2013)

*Re: Traditional observance lodges are they good fo*

I don't necessarily disagree with you Brother chrmc ... I don't necessarily disagree with you AT ALL!  Howz 'bout a So Mote it Be!


----------



## SteveR (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Traditional observance lodges are they good fo*



JJones said:


> I'm not suggesting that everyone should adopt 1k dues but many people don't seem to think twice about spending 500-1200 bucks a year for TV programs (depending on your provider/plan)...but get mad over a $5 dues increase at their lodge.



That is a very valid point, Bro. Jones, and when you put it in that context, it makes sense. Now......trying to figure out how to get that idea past the Mrs., lol!


----------



## chrmc (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Traditional observance lodges are they good fo*

Dues and Masonry is always an interesting discussion that quickly comes out of hand. I don't personally believe in charging a lot just to have high dues, but the fact of the matter is that people often value things more that they pay a little for. Another fact is also that having quality experiences cost money. Want candles, real cloth napkins, nice collars for the officers, and quality speakers visiting. Well, none of that comes for free either. 

In his recent book brother Cliff Porter makes a point on why dues should be 365 USD per year. Because if you're not willing to pay 1 dollar a day for your masonry, do you really want it?


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Traditional observance lodges are they good fo*



JohnnyFlotsam said:


> Not agreed. Freemasonry is something special. I believe that it's observance should respect that. No, I am not saying that any man should be excluded because he does not own a tuxedo. I am saying that an open Lodge deserves more than that man's "every day" dress. I love eating third-rate meals in casual attire and enjoying "the fraternal aspect". Lodge night is not the place for that, IMO.




Clothing or Attire makes a Mason not. Please refer to your very basic EA lectures regarding the qualifications.


----------



## Godfrey Daniel (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Traditional observance lodges are they good fo*



Bro. Stewart said:


> Clothing or Attire makes a Mason not. Please refer to your very basic EA lectures regarding the qualifications.



And you believe _that_ language had something to do with clothing?


----------



## JohnnyFlotsam (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Traditional observance lodges are they good fo*

There is nothing, not one single word, in the EA lecture that should be considered an inducement to slovenliness. There is a world of difference between _choosing _to dress down and having nothing to dress up with.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Aug 26, 2013)

*Re: Traditional observance lodges are they good fo*

As Master, I don't care what you wear to my meetings. The important thing is that you are there.

The internal not the external is what makes a Mason. No tuxedo, suit, or business casual dress makes one Brother better than another.

Within the state of Texas there are Lodges who's attire for officers at "labor" are a good pair of overalls and a nice shirt to go with. I don't see any issue with it so as long as the Brethren are in agreement as to the attire.


----------



## crono782 (Aug 26, 2013)

*Re: Traditional observance lodges are they good fo*

Personally I would prefer nicer dress code, HOWEVER I'd take good attendance and willingness to labor over dress code any day. 


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## JohnnyFlotsam (Aug 26, 2013)

*Re: Traditional observance lodges are they good fo*



Bro. Stewart said:


> As Master, I don't care what you wear to my meetings. The important thing is that you are there.


 Such a policy is, of course, completely within the purview of any WM. 



> The *internal *not the external is what makes a Mason. No tuxedo, suit, or business casual dress makes one Brother better than another.



Agreed, but a Mason's _comportment_ is one of those internal qualities. One's _choice of_ dress is a matter of comportment. I suspect that we disagree on how a Mason should comport himself. <shrug>


----------



## chrmc (Aug 26, 2013)

*Re: Traditional observance lodges are they good fo*

Dresscodes in lodges, if one is instituted, should serve the primary purpose of bringing all brothers down on the level, so you no longer can see the difference between the CEO and the garbage man. I personally like this idea a lot. 
I will also agree that clothing does not a good mason make

However what I think is missing a bit from the Craft presently is the aspect of dressing up a bit to show reverence. Looking at pictures form the past our ancient brethren would show up in some of the outfits that we see today. 
What I believe it often comes down to is that Texas is a very informal state, and people don't associate dresscode as much with decorum, as I think you can see when you look at what people wear to weddings, funerals and the symphony. 

I personally like dressing up in a tux, and think that a room of well dressed brethren doing good ritual is awesome.  But if all a TO lodge provides is good steaks and fancy dress, then I'd also rather take a full lodge with good brethren instead.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 26, 2013)

*Re: Traditional observance lodges are they good fo*

I think the purpose of the TO Lodge is not the fancy dress and fancy dinners, but bringing back the reverence, education and solemnity to the Lodge Room in order to bring back purpose for many men coming to lodge. If you look at the data, it obviously is working with most TO Lodges between 75-100% attendance...some 100+% attendance. 

How many of your lodges have that level of attendance? It's a good point to meditate on...

Obviously, it's not for everyone. 

Freemason Connect HD


----------



## JJones (Aug 26, 2013)

*Re: Traditional observance lodges are they good fo*



SteveR said:


> I think the purpose of the TO Lodge is not the fancy dress and fancy dinners, but bringing back the reverence, education and solemnity to the Lodge Room in order to bring back purpose for many men coming to lodge. If you look at the data, it obviously is working with most TO Lodges between 75-100% attendance...some 100+% attendance.
> 
> How many of your lodges have that level of attendance? It's a good point to meditate on...
> 
> ...



I think  this is really what it comes down to.  A lodge can take or leave TO practices but if a lodge wants the types of results that TO lodges produce then it seems, to me at least, that adopting some, or all, of the TO practices would be the way to go.


----------



## Bill Lins (Aug 26, 2013)

*Re: Traditional observance lodges are they good fo*

I have to wonder if the attendance @ TO Lodges isn't due to the rarity of them. Brethren who are drawn to the TO concept will attend, but if every Lodge were to adopt the TO format, would those high numbers hold up?


----------



## Brother JC (Aug 27, 2013)

*Re: Traditional observance lodges are they good fo*



Bill_Lins77488 said:


> I have to wonder if the attendance @ TO Lodges isn't due to the rarity of them. Brethren who are drawn to the TO concept will attend, but if every Lodge were to adopt the TO format, would those high numbers hold up?


That's definitely a good point, Brother Bill, though there may be more to it.
My two NM Lodges are very different animals. One has always been smaller, and commonly known (for several decades) as a "more esoteric" Lodge, but is by no means "TO." The larger one has around 500 members, and generally sees 20 at a meeting. The smaller one has around 40 members, and generally sees 20 a meeting, plus a dozen guests when there is an "open" topic presented.

I think Mason's expectations from our Craft are as different as the Masons themselves. I wouldn't expect every Lodge to try to become TO, that would be ludicrous. But to say that they, or even the elements they use, are wrong and have no place in Freemasonry, is equally ludicrous.


----------



## dfreybur (Aug 27, 2013)

*Re: Traditional observance lodges are they good fo*



Bill_Lins77488 said:


> I have to wonder if the attendance @ TO Lodges isn't due to the rarity of them. Brethren who are drawn to the TO concept will attend, but if every Lodge were to adopt the TO format, would those high numbers hold up?



I figure there is strength in diversity.  So Masonry is better off with a mix of TO and modernized that it is with all of either.  I think should all lodges go TO they would see lower total membership combined with higher attendance.  To me quality *at the cost of* quantity is just as problematic as quantity *at the cost of* quality.  There is strength in numbers.


----------



## JohnnyFlotsam (Aug 27, 2013)

*Re: Traditional observance lodges are they good fo*



chrmc said:


> Dresscodes in lodges, if one is instituted, should serve the primary purpose of bringing all brothers down on the level, so you no longer can see the difference between the CEO and the garbage man. I personally like this idea a lot.
> I will also agree that clothing does not a good mason make


So let me get this straight...
We should, in the setting of a dress code, lower the bar. <sigh>

We are badly missing the point. If you have to artificially "make everyone the same" by forcing them to one standard of dress, you have work to do. As others have pointed out, it's not the external that matters.
Again. it is not about what a Mason _wears _to Lodge. It is _all _about what he _chooses _to wear. That choice is most certainly an internal quality, i.e. it _matters_. Whether that choice is a tuxedo, a coat and tie, or just overalls shouldn't matter as long as it reflects the proper reverence and respect for the Lodge, it's work, and the other Brethren. Call me idealistic, but the Lodge that has that range of dress and still looks past it is the Lodge I want. That Lodge has found a "level" that is higher and more meaningful than the one that does not value comportment. In that Lodge no one looks askance at anyone because of his attire, no matter how humble or tony that attire might be, because each knows that the other has made the effort to elevate himself to that level by dressing in the best he has for the occasion.


----------



## chrmc (Aug 27, 2013)

*Re: Traditional observance lodges are they good fo*



JohnnyFlotsam said:


> So let me get this straight...
> We should, in the setting of a dress code, lower the bar. <sigh>
> 
> We are badly missing the point. If you have to artificially "make everyone the same" by forcing them to one standard of dress, you have work to do. As others have pointed out, it's not the external that matters.
> Again. it is not about what a Mason _wears _to Lodge. It is _all _about what he _chooses _to wear. That choice is most certainly an internal quality, i.e. it _matters_. Whether that choice is a tuxedo, a coat and tie, or just overalls shouldn't matter as long as it reflects the proper reverence and respect for the Lodge, it's work, and the other Brethren. Call me idealistic, but the Lodge that has that range of dress and still looks past it is the Lodge I want. That Lodge has found a "level" that is higher and more meaningful than the one that does not value comportment. In that Lodge no one looks askance at anyone because of his attire, no matter how humble or tony that attire might be, because each knows that the other has made the effort to elevate himself to that level by dressing in the best he has for the occasion.



I think you are putting words in my mouth a little. What I'm saying is that a dress code in lodge should work to make all brothers look the same, so they end up on the level and you truly have to look at the internal and not the external since there will be no difference in dress. 
Whether that is lowering, raising or moving the bar sideways I don't know. 
Personally I like suits and tuxes as I think it gives more formality and reverence, but will not look down on brethren that choose a different attire. That much be an individual lodge decision. 

I'll agree with you that a lodge that values each man for his inner, and not his outer has truly reached another level, but how many lodges like that do you truly know? A uniform dress code is an aid to get there.


----------



## dfreybur (Aug 27, 2013)

*Re: Traditional observance lodges are they good fo*



JohnnyFlotsam said:


> Again. it is not about what a Mason _wears _to Lodge. It is _all _about what he _chooses _to wear. That choice is most certainly an internal quality, i.e. it _matters_.



I've sat at lodge with a broke brother who could barely scrape together the gas to get to lodge, wearing a blazer from a thrift store.  I've sat at lodge with a rich brother with a net worth in the tens of millions, wearing his oldest blazer and shirt.  At a glance it's hard to tell which is which and that's deliberate by both brothers.

I've sat at lodge where a brother apologized for attending in his work jeans and spots on his shirt because he only had time after work to come straight to lodge.  No apologies my brother - Remember what spots meant on the apron of operative Masons.  The choice in outfit *matters*.  Sometimes that choice is "get to lodge on time even though it means in my work outfit".

Different lodge, different usual dress code.  They mostly work just fine.  Is this a problem in thinking your own lodge is the way it's supposed to be or maybe that your own lodge is the way it's not supposed to be?


----------



## rhitland (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: Traditional observance lodges are they good fo*

I have had more than a few discussions about TO and or Masonic Restoration lodges and it is funny/ironic how they almost always get hung up on the dress code.  I am not sure about all of these lodges but most do not have dress codes in their by-laws per say it is usually a by-product of their "group discussions" on what was best for them and their lodge.  Their success as lodges should not dictate any lodges path.  "What's good for the goose is not always good for the gander".  My suggestion is not to emulate but to innovate success and see where you and your lodge land.


----------



## JJones (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: Traditional observance lodges are they good fo*

TO lodges strike me as very modular, which means you can pick whichever practices you feel are best for your lodge and even fine-tune and tweak them.

So you can adopt some TO practices and not even have a dress code...or, if even if you do decide to have a dress code you can pick one that's best for your lodge.  Just because Enlightenment Lodge in Colorado wears tuxes doesn't mean that a lodge in Timbuktu, TX can't adopt blue jeans, dress shoes, and black polo shirts for their dress code.  The basic idea of a dress code should be having everyone dress on the level but if a lodge wants to say it's for other reasons (respect for the craft) then that's their right and I see no harm in it.


----------



## Michael Hatley (Aug 29, 2013)

*Re: Traditional observance lodges are they good fo*

Tuxedos are in reality pretty inexpensive.  Not all that much more than a couple of good pair of overalls.  Anyone can use an iron.  

And they certainly do lend most any situation a bit of gravitas if carried off right.  And sometimes I just like wearing black tie - it feels comfortable, cool, and formal.  It says "I respect this event" and "I respect all of you" enough to put it on, fish out matching cufflinks from the drawer and get em on right.  It says, "we are gentlemen", because in truth, we are.  I like those aspects of it.

Gravity is the key.  If the event is about gravity, then formal dress will augment the gravity.

This is why, in my opinion, the ritual has to be the cornerstone of this stuff. Build off of truly, stand out, excellent ritual work, floor work, lighting, and so forth the black tie amplifies it. 

If the center of the thing is the formal dress it will be very easy for the thing to become thin, ostentatious and silly.


----------



## Roy Vance (Aug 29, 2013)

*Re: Traditional observance lodges are they good fo*



JJones said:


> I haven't attended a TR lodge but I think they're a very good thing and I'd love to see a more accepting stance on them from the GL level.
> 
> It seems like a great practice, just look at the rates of retention and attendance (I've heard of some TR lodges having close to 100% retention rates and greater than 100% attendance at stated meetings). If we can adopt these practices without creating massive changes to our ritual (and I believe we can) then it sounds like it'd be wise to allow it to implement in the lodge.
> 
> I always hear about brothers concerns about low retention rates and low attendance but at the same time they seem turned off to an approach to Freemasonry that seems to almost eliminate those problems, which saddens me.



Have a talk with Frater Cliff Porter about those things. Better yet, read his book, "A Traditional Obsevance Lodge; One Mason's Journey to Fulfillment". I think you will see that the TO lodges are not that much different than other lodges....well, yes, they are, in that the dues are higher, they have a dress code, and they somehow seem to attract and retain members better than most lodges that I have seen. Do you suppose these guys might just have the answer the other lodges are looking for? So, they dress up once a month. So, they pay a little more each year. Cannot we sacrifice a little something in order to get out of Masonry what we came looking for? BTW their ritual is just as the Grand Lodge stipulates. They are no more able to change ritual than any other lodge. They have to follow the same guidelines as everyone else.


----------



## dfreybur (Aug 29, 2013)

*Re: Traditional observance lodges are they good fo*



Michael Hatley said:


> Tuxedos are in reality pretty inexpensive.  Not all that much more than a couple of good pair of overalls.  Anyone can use an iron.



This is an important point.  I got mine used at a price no higher than a regular suit at a discount suit place.  In this discussion we generally mean the younger brothers moving through the line not retired brothers on a fixed income.  For the younger brothers their time is more precious than their dollars in very many cases.  Telling a brother "A used tux at this discount place costs less than a suit" makes a big difference.  Formality costs attitude more than it costs money?  Very cool lesson in Masonic values.



> And they certainly do lend most any situation a bit of gravitas if carried off right.  And sometimes I just like wearing black tie - it feels comfortable, cool, and formal.  It says "I respect this event" and "I respect all of you" enough to put it on, fish out matching cufflinks from the drawer and get em on right.  It says, "we are gentlemen", because in truth, we are.  I like those aspects of it.



This was on my list of reasons to become a Mason.  Not high on my list but it was on the list.  Become more comfortable in formal dress as a part of becoming more comfortable in formal situations.  To me it was bundled with the public speaking aspect.  One small part of a package of self improvement is being in a tux at a formal event and looking like it's a matter of routine for me because I wear my tux like it's just another outfit.  Because it pretty much is just another outfit after doing enough degrees in it.  Standing at the podium at the JW, SW and WM stations also helped me to be comfortable at a speaker podium when making a presentation.  Same principle.

When I took my degrees I was impressed that the brothers came in tuxedo.  Degrees are about the candidate.  Would I have been impressed if they came in clean polo shirts and slacks?  Sure.  But it was an extra touch.

Over the years I've noticed that lodges that have the extra touches are the lodges that have plenty of candidates in their pipeline.  Tuxedo is just one of many picks in a cafeteria plan.  Have a bunch of options from the cafeteria plan and it's impressive enough to want to stay among these men.  It doesn't matter all that much which items are picked from the cafeteria plan just that a bunch of them are.  I figure TO lodges want to check off as many of the options in the cafeteria plans as they can.  I suggest that once you know that a used tux at a discount shop costs less than a typical suit at a department store it becomes low hanging fruit.


----------



## JJones (Aug 29, 2013)

*Re: Traditional observance lodges are they good fo*



> Tuxedos are in reality pretty inexpensive.



Neither are suits.  I don't own a tuxedo yet but I own several suits and they weren't expensive at all.  Thrift shops can be wonderful, especially if you have patience and luck.

I'm just a college student so I'm by no means rich either.


----------



## rhitland (Aug 29, 2013)

*Re: Traditional observance lodges are they good fo*

Of all the things a TO lodge brings to the table it is amazing dress code is what kills it for most.  I cannot imagine what a lodge would be like if I knew the men their where expecting me to bring my A game to philosophize with them.  


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## SteveR (Aug 29, 2013)

*Re: Traditional observance lodges are they good fo*

_"Each lodge should adopt some kind of a dress code. If a man can't be bothered to wash his face and put on a clean pair of pants before walking through the door of a Masonic Temple he doesn't need to be there. If you don't care whether a man looks uncaring and unkempt when he walks through the door of your temple, YOU don't need to be there. We need to grow up and discover the joys of gentlemanly behavior. Not northern snooty phony gentlemanliness, but a genuine southern genteel gentlemanliness. If we cannot bother to put on a coat and tie at least when initiating, passing and raising a candidate, just how important an event will it strike that new man?"_ -Laudable Pursuit: A 21st Century Response to Dwight Smith

I think this says it pretty well. It's NOT about the clothes, brethren. It's the attitude involved. Here's something to contemplate that an old brother told me once about dressing nicely: "If you knew Brother George Washington was to visit your lodge this evening, how would you dress?" Of course, I said, "in the best I have." He then said, "then why is it brethren don't seem compelled to give even greater care to how you dress for the GAOTU...He's present at EVERY meeting and far more important than any man that has ever walked the earth." ...hard to argue with that logic.


----------



## FlBrother324 (Aug 29, 2013)

*Re: Traditional observance lodges are they good fo*



chrmc said:


> My main issue with the whole discussion is the amount of push back that the moment is seeing from freemasonry in general. If some masons want to meet, dress up nicely, have fancy meals, moments of silence process in etc. I don't have a problem with it as long as they don't change ritual.
> Just as I don't have issues with lodges that want to meet up in overalls, eat spaghetti on paper plates, focus on the fraternal aspect and shoot the s***.
> 
> But I'd like us to get to the point where we have room for the masonry that each camp would like to do. Again provided that GL law and ritual is followed.



I liken this to the military;
You have the "90 Day Wonders", and the spit and polish Military Academy graduates. Both are consummate professionals,  that have the same goals and aspirations.

The man that clawed his way through the Academy's daily regimental code of conduct and inspections for 5/+ years, that produced this spit and polished mind set we see in our country's Academy graduates.

The other man who was able to live in the dorms or off campus while getting his degree, with little or no restrictions unless in a ROTC Campus program during their college career. They go through OCS Training after graduation from college finalizing and fine tuning their military protocols. 

Though they came from different training scenarios and one tends to be more rigid than the other regarding their structured daily routines, they are both equals in the beginning, the consummate professional at their respective jobs when done with training.

That being said, when they are expected to be in their dress uniforms they will do so out of respect for their position and their unit.

We as Masons come from every walk of life, some more polished then others.
It's about taking pride in yourself, respect for the Lodge and the Craft (Esprit de Corps). I am the WM of a small country Lodge and have Brothers that come to Lodge in Jeans and dress shirts, usually a sports coat  (but they are pressed and clean). others in a suite & tie.  Yes, We have had  Brothers come to Lodge right from work, but they would bring a change of clothes with them for the tiled meeting. That doesn't mean we wouldn't admit them if they didn't, it just means they care about how they represent our Lodge and themselves.

May you be blessed with a glorious day!

Yours, in His service.


----------

